# DH Live streaming



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Will there be a video live stream this year from DH. In the past it has always been interesting to 'drop in' on the goings on, but certainly activity seems far less than in the early 2000s on the 'big' track. I'd still like to see and eaves-drop on some of the embarrasing conversations you hear from unaware steamers close to the camera !

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi David,

I don't know anything about live camera actions; I do well to just do email. However, you noted that there was not as much activity on the big track as before. I was there and also wondered at first about the lack of activity; THEN, you look around and see the extra track in the old meeting room. 4 double tracks now. Many times there were 8 people running with more waiting.

What I realized was there was so much extra room available with the extra track, that it looked un-crowded, but on several nights there was a lot going on.

I had the same feeling at Sacramento this summer. I thought, where is everybody? Well, they were there, just spread out over 8 (?) double tracks. Very relaxing and enjoyable.

Dan


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I too was hoping for some webcam activity for us Brits who used to attend and now cannot because of Old Age plus health, always good to see whats going on and identifying old friends.
David Bailey
www.davidbaileydesign.co.uk


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

In the past, connectivity has been the issue. Just to check e-mail has been problematic with us looking for the perfect "hot spot". To do streaming right, you need a solid wired connection to an internet service provider that can give you the speeds needed for a continuous video stream. The hotel can't provide that. Another choice for that area is to try to use a cell connection, and even that is problematic in that area. Same issue, trying to get a good cell connection. And if you do get it, cell bandwidth needed for continuous broadcasting is an added cost. We have had it in the past, and as one who provided it back in the 90's, it requires constant monitoring to reconnect when connections get dropped. Will did a great job in previous years with the limitations he was up against, but since then, streaming video has become a lucrative business for service providers, they want the $$'s to make it happen, especially for the HD standard. The free services have dried up. But just having a service provider doesn't get you anywhere if the local infrastructure can't provide the bandwidth. Heck, I couldn't even get a good enough connection to upload a short YouTube clip from there last year. I tried many, many times, and lost connection every time in mid upload. I'm sure many of us will try to get stuff posted, but I'm not making any promises based on my previous experience. But there will be videos "after the fact".

Scott


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Scott et al.

Just some photos would be better than blackout

thanks

jim o


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

scottemcdonald said:


> In the past, connectivity has been the issue. Just to check e-mail has been problematic with us looking for the perfect "hot spot". To do streaming right, you need a solid wired connection to an internet service provider that can give you the speeds needed for a continuous video stream. The hotel can't provide that. Another choice for that area is to try to use a cell connection, and even that is problematic in that area. Same issue, trying to get a good cell connection. And if you do get it, cell bandwidth needed for continuous broadcasting is an added cost. We have had it in the past, and as one who provided it back in the 90's, it requires constant monitoring to reconnect when connections get dropped. Will did a great job in previous years with the limitations he was up against, but since then, streaming video has become a lucrative business for service providers, they want the $$'s to make it happen, especially for the HD standard. The free services have dried up. But just having a service provider doesn't get you anywhere if the local infrastructure can't provide the bandwidth. Heck, I couldn't even get a good enough connection to upload a short YouTube clip from there last year. I tried many, many times, and lost connection every time in mid upload. I'm sure many of us will try to get stuff posted, but I'm not making any promises based on my previous experience. But there will be videos "after the fact".
> 
> Scott


Thank you so much for the 'facts' Scott that's all understandable especially bearing in mind the hotel's facilities! Mind you, I bet the credit card equipment at the front desk is high speed......ark, ark ;-))!! I look forward to seeing you in a month at Scranton. 
With reference to Capt Dan's post, I was unaware of the extra track in the old meeting room, that would explain alot. Is that one now the popular track for the bigger 1:32 engines? 
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

With reference to Capt Dan's post said:


> David, Last year it seemed like that was a pretty well kept secret. I plopped myself around that track for the entire week I was there and there were maybe five regulars with me that week. I was running narrow gauge on it as were a couple of others. I think a couple of 1/32 used it as well. Being the newest track, many didn't seem attracted to it because it wasn't that visible. Of course now that the secret is out..... ;-)
> 
> See you soon!
> 
> Scott


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

In this video you can see the fourth track in the background, in the other room.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

With reference to Capt Dan's post said:


> Hey David,
> I could be incorrect, but I remember hearing the new track called "the narrow gauge track". As you can see in this video, it is not a large track.
> 
> Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Larry South.

I know this is OT, but I'm sure you will enjoy knowing this: here in Weybridge VT, it is currently 14 degrees, UP from -7 this morning. No mud between your toes up here now.

See you on Monday

Larry North


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Larry North!
Yes a little OT, but it has been drifting a bit before this. We set a record last night here in sunny NW Florida.... 20 degrees.(wind chill hit -2  for a short time as well) Should be climbing by Monday!
Larry (level with Diamondhead)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully by Tues it will be bearable temp wise. Later RJD


----------

